# Διάφορα Προιόντα > Εργαλεία & Όργανα Μέτρησης >  Πρόβλημα με ηλεκτροκόλληση Cemont Bluemaster S 1601

## userkkk

Καλησπέρα
Έχω μια Cemont Bluemaster S 1601(πρέπει ίδια με την Cemont Puma S 1600) η οποία όταν ανάβω τον διακόπτη ο ανεμηστήρας λειτουργεί κανονικά αλλά δεν ανάβει το LED λειτουργίας ούτε βεβαία κολλάει η ηλεκτροκόλληση.Μέτρησα το τροφοδοτικό της και δουλεύει κανονικά,βγάζει περίπου 350V DC αλλά πιο μέσα δεν μπορώ να πάω γιατί η πλακέτα είναι χαοτική.Οι ασφάλειες που έχει είναι όλες οκ.Μπορεί να δώσει κανείς καμιά συμβουλή?Μήπως έχει κανείς κανένα schematic,λέω εγώ τώρα?Ξέρετε αν υπάρχει αντιπροσωπία στην Ελλάδα και ποια είναι?
Ευχαριστώ εκ των προτέρων

----------


## furtune

Μια φορα που ειχα στα χέρια μου μια ηλεκτροκόλληση μ'αυτο το προβλημα , ειχε ξεκολλησει ενα ποδαρακι απο το ποτενσιομετρο που ρυθμιζει το ρευμα στην εξοδο.Το κολλησα και ολα οκ.

----------

